# Dripping sound but no water marks



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

takingtoolong said:


> Since I bought this house some months ago I have been hearing a loud dripping sound from a PVC drain pipe that carries away the bathroom sink faucet water, the bathtub, and the toilet. The noise only comes when I use the sink and the bathtub.
> 
> But I could see no signs of water accumulation on the ceiling below.
> 
> ...


 it sounds like the noise you hear is comming from the hot water pipe ...its expanding and contracting against a joist because it may be straped to tight..... try this...use sink cold water only...and tub cold water only....noise should disapear if iam right....ben sr


----------



## mikegp (Jul 17, 2011)

Sometimes pipes make a sound that appears to be dripping, but it is just from movement, expansion, etc. You can even bring some buckets over and dump them in to rule out the supply lines. The weight of the water in the drain pipes could also have an effect. I've heard clicking when hot water goes through pvc drain pipes as well.


----------



## Ghostmaker (Mar 2, 2013)

Put some food dye in your toilet tank. Come back in an hour if any coloring is in the bowel you just found your drip sound.


----------



## Seattle2k (Mar 26, 2012)

Ghostmaker said:


> Put some food dye in your toilet tank. Come back in an hour if any coloring is in the bowel you just found your drip sound.


If any coloring is in your bowel, you've got a problem.


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

op said it only makes noise when he uses the tub or sink...ben sr


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

takingtoolong said:


> Has anyone else ever experienced this?


 Yes. When I use my main bathroom, I can hear dripping water in the basement for about a minute. Clearly, its water dripping down the drain pipe.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Possibly a partial hair clog in both fixtures the previous tenant left that drips for awhile. Try a couple of cups of bleach in each about 30 minutes apart flushed with hot water each application.


----------



## takingtoolong (Feb 9, 2014)

ben's plumbing said:


> it sounds like the noise you hear is comming from the hot water pipe ...its expanding and contracting against a joist because it may be straped to tight..... try this...use sink cold water only...and tub cold water only....noise should disapear if iam right....ben sr


Thanks Ben's. Both sink and bathtub are currently out of service, but as soon as they come back online I will try what you suggested and let you know what happens. Thanks!


----------



## takingtoolong (Feb 9, 2014)

Fairview said:


> Possibly a partial hair clog in both fixtures the previous tenant left that drips for awhile. Try a couple of cups of bleach in each about 30 minutes apart flushed with hot water each application.


Thanks Fairview. I will try in the next new days and let you know what happens.


----------



## takingtoolong (Feb 9, 2014)

mikegp said:


> Sometimes pipes make a sound that appears to be dripping, but it is just from movement, expansion, etc. You can even bring some buckets over and dump them in to rule out the supply lines. The weight of the water in the drain pipes could also have an effect. I've heard clicking when hot water goes through pvc drain pipes as well.


Another good suggestion!! Give me a few days (or even a weeks given the rate at which I am working!!) and I will let you know what happens.


----------



## Helioscribe (Jan 4, 2011)

I also hear a dripping sound in the drain when my 1st floor bathroom is used. Since the plumbing is exposed in the basement, I know that it's just inside the pipe. I think it's probably just a small amount of residual water dripping off the trap, and lasts for only a minute.


----------

